# Most agressive MTBI type ?



## Ecoas (Jul 28, 2013)

The most aggressive functions are indeed Te and Se, I'd say Te more. So ENTJ. Which also makes sense if you think about the them as the classic cholerics.


----------



## Empty (Sep 28, 2011)

Hmm. Are we defining aggression as something similar to intensity? Physical aggression? Psychological preference to dominate weaker personalities? Please be more descriptive.


----------



## SuperSoaker (Aug 19, 2013)

I think aggression is more connected to fear. Fear makes people aggressive. 

So enneagram and maybe the correlation to MBTI then? And all enneagram types will probably become aggressive if you fuck with their core fear depending on if they do the fight, flight or freeze response.


----------



## Empty (Sep 28, 2011)

My response is usually to reason first.

Failing the ability to reason, well, I'd rather be the first to do violence.

Calm on the outside, torrential on the inside.


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD (Jun 28, 2011)

Overall, it's ESTJ. By gender, there's a chance it could be ESTP for males -- overrepresented among both violent and white-collar criminals.


----------



## sjack (Mar 18, 2013)

EXXJs (with the exception of maybe ENFJs)
ESXPs

But as other people have said, it's more a case of nurture than nature.


----------



## Lucky Luciano (Nov 28, 2013)

Well sometimes I can lose my temper easily, normally I am relaxed but recent years have been hard for me. One example is when I was walking a dog, a hobo came and told that he will kill my dog for some reason, so I started kicking and stomping him. Not very sensible but people like that just piss me off, people like that don´t understand common sense.


----------



## Johnnyoh (Jan 18, 2017)

Definitely ENTJ and ESTP can be aggressive they can be easily triggered and intimidating usually.


----------



## Anni415 (Jul 26, 2016)

I don't know why you would assume that it has to be an extrovert type. I mean it certainly isn't esfp :laughing: if there are a few types that percentage wise might have a tendency to be aggressive it would be a combination of at least two maybe three functions. Those I think would be T & J and probably S. Still a study would have to done to verify anything.


----------



## aus2020 (Jun 29, 2011)

I think that depends upon the individual, but generally speaking, the types which make the most money. Either ENTJ or ESTJ.


----------



## Anni415 (Jul 26, 2016)

I don't think it's just aggression that we should be talking about though. There are lower levels of aggressive-like tendencies that people who are are complete arses or sometimes act a bit like this exhibit. I think there is a spectrum which doesn't just include violent maniacs.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

Extroverts with SE

ESTP, ESFP, ENTJ, ENFJ.

I voted for ENFJ just because of the disproportionate poll results.

(How in the world did ENFP receive more votes? What are you fucking crazy?)



googoodoll said:


> ESTX without a doubt.


Congratulations: You single-handedly controlled the results of the poll.


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

ExTP

Reactive/aggressive:

Extravert over introvert
Thinker over feeler
Perceiver over judger

Intuition and sensor doesn't matter.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Garden Gnome said:


> Any type can become aggressive when their personal boundaries are violated. I don't think that any one type is more aggressive than any other.


Agreed.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

lol everyone loves ESFPs


----------



## Glitter Polska (Feb 5, 2017)

The most naturally aggressive would be the Te doms. An ESxP is more likely to be a skilled negotiator and more in touch with their feeling side. So while the Se doms might be the runners up, if I said that right, I'd say ESTJ first.


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

From my experience it'd be the ENTJs


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm not sure why ESTJs are even high up in the poll. 

Shouldn't aggression be related to Se? Why would Si types be at the top of the poll? Wouldn't ENTJs be much more likely to be aggressive than ESTJs, and wouldn't ESxPs be more inclined to be aggressive than Te dominants?


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

Schizoid said:


> I'm not sure why ESTJs are even high up in the poll.
> 
> Shouldn't aggression be related to Se? Why would Si types be at the top of the poll? Wouldn't ENTJs be much more likely to be aggressive than ESTJs, and wouldn't ESxPs be more inclined to be aggressive than Te dominants?


I can see why ESTJ is high up in the list. Even though Se is unvalued, ESTJ does have that Se whose strength matches that of Te, just that it is unvalued and sits in the unconscious (and is on all the time). I can imagine how an ESTJ can display moments of strong will in service of their ego functions. After all, dominant and demonstrative are considered two major functions affecting one's worldview. 

Nonetheless, it will be Se-types that will use that volitional sensing left and right for their everyday lives. Demonstrative Se in ESTJ will be more sporadic at best, though they can broadcast strong will and all that. So as you implied I would go for one of the Se types, which I did for this poll too.


----------



## Universal Studios (Mar 8, 2021)

I would say you would have to have Te or Se for aggression. One being more calculating and the other more unintentional or reckless with the aggressive behavior. Another one is The Fe or Fi used against people so as an inferior or 3rd function. So either ESTP, ENTJ, ESTJ, or ESFP. Si is usually more aggressive than Ni when used with Te because Si will be more detailed oriented and more ‘process over destination’ type. This would get ESTJ over ENTJ. Then you will have ESTP because of their 3rd function being Fe which means they can use that as a way to promote aggression. ESFP wouldn’t be too aggressive unless pushed beyond what they can take. So cross ESFP imo. This leaves ESTJ and ESTP. One being more ‘natural’ and another being ‘reckless’. ESTP would be more aggressive imo since it is more about the now and if they become unhealthy then it will not be good.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Whichever type is a grammar nazi and is overcome with fury over the misspelling in the thread title.


----------

